# New Headlamp User



## seanflash (Jan 24, 2012)

Greetings!

I've been a part of some of the LED FLASHLIGHT forums for a few years now and find the advice from members to be invaluable. Now looking for an led headlamp but not quite sure what a great headlamp must have. I know I need it to be incredibly tough/bulletprooof and reliability is a must. I've learned this much along the way with my flashlights. Other than that, are there any specific threads I should read up on first _before _I begin my search?
Thanks!


----------



## cland72 (Jan 24, 2012)

What is your price range? What sort of capabilities are you looking for in a headlamp -- multiple modes, alternate colors (red, green), battery type?

This will help us point you in the right direction.


----------



## seanflash (Jan 24, 2012)

cland72 said:


> What is your price range? What sort of capabilities are you looking for in a headlamp -- multiple modes, alternate colors (red, green), battery type?
> 
> This will help us point you in the right direction.



*Okay here are a few of the "must have" capabilities that I know of thus far:

*1) *Incredibly tough and consistently reliable, trusty

*2) Price limit around $50-100

3) Long runtime 

4) Not too interested in too many modes, just a selectable option to move from a very low to brightest option.

5) Are flood to spot options available?

6) Battery should be AAA or AA

I am actually not really sure what options should be in a great headlamp so if there is/are additional options that I don't know about, feel free to point me in that directin also. I intend to use it primarily for long active hikes/camping in all weather conditions.

Thanks for any info!


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jan 24, 2012)

check out Bolster's "To Consider Before You Purchase a Headlamp" thread. it's very helpful.

IMO there's no absolutely bulletproof LED headlamp under $100. most LED headlamps are made of plastic and the plastic parts wear down over time. there aren't that many aluminum headlamps, and those mostly have complex drivers that can malfunction after a year or two. the one sub $100 lamp that probably comes closest to being bulletproof is the old Petzl Tikka XP, but it needs an emitter upgrade to compete with the latest headlamps.

i recommend finding something affordable and mostly reliable that you don't mind having to replace after two or three years*. there are a lot of good lamps you can get for $35 or less. you should get two and have one as a backup.

*i mean two or three years of heavy use.


----------



## B0wz3r (Jan 25, 2012)

I agree with Robo... you're not going to get SureFire type of durability for less than $100.

In your price range, a Spark or a Zebralight is your best bet IMO. I have one of each, and love them both. They each have their strengths and weaknesses, which is why I use both regularly.

Once you tell us more about your intended use, we can give you more specific advice.


----------



## seanflash (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Robo and B0wz3r. I'd be willing to pay for a light that will be tough and reliable. If it lasts a _very long time_, then the investment is worth it. I've learned this rule with edc lights. I intend to use the light primarily for active hikes and camping. We do a lot of traveling so it needs to be compact enough to take along in a backpack. I won't be sky diving with the S.E.A.L. teams , but it must be *durable enough to take punishment *likewise. Consistent reliability is key. I currently have a Rayovac Sportman Extreme. It was a gift and I really like it, but the light has failed on me once and I don't fully "trust" it out in the field alone. 
I've visited Petzl.com and was impressed with their collection but I don't know what else is out there that might be worth looking at.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Jan 25, 2012)

seanflash said:


> I don't fully "trust" it out in the field alone.



No thing can be trusted in the field alone. Two is one, and one is none. Any given device from any manufacturer in any price range can and will fail. Bring a backup light. Even some (insert amazing brand here) fail due to odd circumstances.


----------



## cland72 (Jan 25, 2012)

I have a Petzl Tactikka, and it is wonderful. They have a Tactikka Plus which has multiple modes and takes AAA batteries, which might be up your alley. Only around $40 each online.


----------



## B0wz3r (Jan 25, 2012)

seanflash said:


> Thanks for the info. Robo and B0wz3r. I'd be willing to pay for a light that will be tough and reliable. If it lasts a _very long time_, then the investment is worth it. I've learned this rule with edc lights. I intend to use the light primarily for active hikes and camping. We do a lot of traveling so it needs to be compact enough to take along in a backpack. I won't be sky diving with the S.E.A.L. teams , but it must be *durable enough to take punishment *likewise. Consistent reliability is key. I currently have a Rayovac Sportman Extreme. It was a gift and I really like it, but the light has failed on me once and I don't fully "trust" it out in the field alone.
> I've visited Petzl.com and was impressed with their collection but I don't know what else is out there that might be worth looking at.



Then consider a SureFire Saint or Minimus. SF stuff is supposed to be bulletproof from what I've read, but I don't personally own any SF lights; too spendy for my budget. 

I have a Zebralight H51w and it's been a great light. Bright, lightweight, and I've put more than a couple heavy coatings of sweat on it while hiking, cutting firewood, and so on. I've taken it to the top of Yosemite Falls in January, and to Death Valley, and Lava Beds National Monument for caving. It's never given me so much as a hiccup. If you want a headlamp that will also double as a good utility EDC light you can carry in your pocket, clip on your shirt or a pack-strap, I don't think you can beat a ZL.

I also have a Spark ST5-190nw that I use with the frosted lens, and as a pure headlamp, it's my favorite. With the frosted lens it's actually got a wider floodier beam than my H51w, and it because it has a T shaped body with the emitter housing projecting forward from the body of the light, it works better for me when I want to wear a cap, or wear it under a hood. It's a tiny bit brighter than my ZL, but with the frosted lens in it that slight difference is negated. I like the head strap on it better for active outdoor uses than my ZL because it's got a third center strap.



AnAppleSnail said:


> No thing can be trusted in the field alone. Two is one, and one is none. Any given device from any manufacturer in any price range can and will fail. Bring a backup light. Even some (insert amazing brand here) fail due to odd circumstances.



Word. Never leave home without at least two lights and spare batteries to boot.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jan 25, 2012)

Princeton Tec Eos. good for camping and hiking. plastic hinge on battery door is a known point of weakness, can break after some years of regular use. but i think this is covered by the lifetime warranty. it is very durable other than that. it's had a few emitter upgrades since release but is basically unchanged over 7 years and has built a great reputation over that time. no other lightweight headlamp with an up-to-date emitter has been around for more than 2.5 years, so it's hard to tell exactly what you'll get with them. there are no surprises with an Eos. they are usually $35 or less.

IMO EDC's are like wristwatches. for every Casio G-shock (affordable, reasonably reliable, kind of disposable) there's an Omega Speedmaster (expensive, bomb proof, will maintain value over time and be a true investment), and paying extra for something premium can really be worth it. i think headlamps are more like cell phones. they're more affected by fast evolving LED technology than EDC's and can go obsolete after a couple years. just like you wouldn't buy a cell phone to last a lifetime, you shouldn't buy a headlamp to last forever either. you want it to work well while you have it, but you also want to leave room to upgrade in a couple years.


----------



## seanflash (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks for all of the input. I am currently looking at the Petzl Tikka. http://www.petzl.com/en/outdoor/headlamps/compact-tikka-2/tikka-xp I like its features, but does anyone know of any user info about its durability/reliability? 

I am spoiled with the nice tight, long distance throw my Rayovac Sportsman Extreme gives and I'm looking for a similar (if not better) throw.
Thanks!


----------



## reppans (Jan 27, 2012)

I had a Tikka.... cheap plastic battery cover cracked at the locking slot - binned it. Probably needed to change batts too often since all my Petzl and Black Diamond multi-batt/multi-LED headlamps burn up batts too quickly. Also don't like how these lights usually start out on high and make you cycle to get to the useful low, and even then, they're not low enough killing my night vision... and my batts at the same time! 

I have a half dozen headlamps from Petzl and Black Diamond, now collecting dust. I find them fragile, bulky, and really inefficient. I have instead gone with flashlights for my camping needs and developed creative ways to use them hands-free. IMHO, the climbing companies should stick to climbing equipment and let the flashlight companies handle illumination.

FWIW, I consider the Zebralight H series to be a flashlight that happens to come with headband and I'm with Bowzer on the H51w for the reasons he states and more (like 0.2 lumens projecting from your forehead is really all you need for camping - 300+ hours from 1xAA!, and if that's not enough, there's always 2 lumens, or 7 lumens).

Sorry for the rant... I've grown to hate the plastic headlamps (but from experience). Its your money, you make like it.


----------



## B0wz3r (Jan 27, 2012)

reppans said:


> FWIW, I consider the Zebralight H series to be a flashlight that happens to come with headband and I'm with Bowzer on the H51w for the reasons he states and more (like 0.2 lumens projecting from your forehead is really all you need for camping - 300+ hours from 1xAA!, and if that's not enough, there's always 2 lumens, or 7 lumens).
> 
> Sorry for the rant... I've grown to hate the plastic headlamps (but from experience). Its your money, you make like it.



Thanks reppans...  I use both my H51w and my Spark ST5-190 for camping, depending on what I'm doing. They're both small enough they take up very little room in my pack, and I've learned the hard way when camping never to be without two headlamps, or two flashlights, etc. (Two is one, one is none.) I tend to use my Spark more outside the tent for just general camp use, but when I want more distance like for a hike, etc. I use my ZL. I also tend to use my ZL more in-tent because of the lower low, and that it can be more comfortable because it doesn't have the extra hardware on the strap like the Spark does, which can be a pain (literally) sometimes. Each is one of the best lights I've ever bought. Now I want to get an H502w and an an H600w as well! (Yes, it IS a sickness!!!)


----------



## seanflash (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks to all who weighed in and provided some invaluable advice. After a lot of researching, I've narrowed it down to the Petzl XP2 and the Princeton Tec Remix. Anyone have any first-hand durability/reliability info that might sway me to one choice or the other? Reliability and ruggedness are important to me. Both are not waterproof which IMO is ridiculous considering they should have put a bit more effort (and an 0-ring) into the units for the money. Even the Remix PRO which is a military version is not submersible. Other than that, I like the features of both units and would appreciate any user feedback or info anyone has on either or both of these headlamps. 
Cheers.


----------



## gcbryan (Feb 18, 2012)

Of the two I'd get the XP2 but for that kind of light the BD Storm would be better IMO.


----------



## seanflash (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks gcbryan, I'll look at the storm for reliability.


----------



## B0wz3r (Feb 18, 2012)

seanflash said:


> Thanks to all who weighed in and provided some invaluable advice. After a lot of researching, I've narrowed it down to the Petzl XP2 and the Princeton Tec Remix. Anyone have any first-hand durability/reliability info that might sway me to one choice or the other? Reliability and ruggedness are important to me. Both are not waterproof which IMO is ridiculous considering they should have put a bit more effort (and an 0-ring) into the units for the money. Even the Remix PRO which is a military version is not submersible. Other than that, I like the features of both units and would appreciate any user feedback or info anyone has on either or both of these headlamps.
> Cheers.


YMMV of course, but I've never been completely satisfied with any headlamp I've ever had from Petzl or PT. I've got a Remix and it pales in comparison to my H51w; plastic vs aluminum body, mechanical vs electronic switch, and 3xAAA vs. 1xAA (same energy density, much simpler battery change-out). Unless you really need to have the red light, the Zebralight is a much better light IMHO.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Feb 18, 2012)

seanflash said:


> Thanks to all who weighed in and provided some invaluable advice. After a lot of researching, I've narrowed it down to the Petzl XP2 and the Princeton Tec Remix. Anyone have any first-hand durability/reliability info that might sway me to one choice or the other? Reliability and ruggedness are important to me. Both are not waterproof which IMO is ridiculous considering they should have put a bit more effort (and an 0-ring) into the units for the money. Even the Remix PRO which is a military version is not submersible. Other than that, I like the features of both units and would appreciate any user feedback or info anyone has on either or both of these headlamps.
> Cheers.



look here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?332652-PT-Remix-or-Remix-Pro


----------



## seanflash (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks Robo and B0wz3r. The link Robo attached was very helpful in terms of eliminating the Remix-too many small issues keep popping up in my research to make this a go to light. It's down to the Petzl XP2 or the Storm. I actually was impressed by the Storm but concerned about several anecdotal reviews on other websites that stated the runtime on high _was considerably less than stated_. Several users said they were only getting 4-6 hrs on max which could eliminate this as a choice for me. I'll be looking for reviews on this now.

I am giving the ZLH51 another look again too. I would like a good long tight throw and am not sure this model is able to do that as I've read it's better for all-around flood capabilities.
Great, I think I actually have more options to research now then when I started!
Thanks for eveyone's continued input-I appreciate it!


----------



## robostudent5000 (Feb 18, 2012)

4hrs on max sounds about right for the Storm. it's regulated, it drives something like 400mA constant at the LED on max, 4hrs is the best you're gonna get on 4xAAA. if you dial the Storm down to the sort of output you can get on a XP2 on max, runtime for the Storm will be better.

btw, if you're not familiar with how ANSI runtimes are measured, you might want to check that out. ANSI runtimes aren't always reliable a measure of effective runtime.

also, what are you going to use the headlamp for that you would need long throw? most headlamps uses are for seeing from 0-50 feet, and a wide and smooth beam is better for that than a tight thowy beam. if you want pure throw, you're better off with a hand held.


----------



## ryguy24000 (Feb 18, 2012)

If you want a thrower headlamp maybe you should check this out
These lights have great throw
[url]http://www.streamlight.com/product/product.aspx?pid=157

[/URL]


----------



## Gregozedobe (Feb 19, 2012)

I have a ZL H51 and while it is somewhat floody, it has reasonable throw for a compact 1xAA light. Are you possibly confusing it with the H51F or H501 lights that are much floodier ?

I also have a Petzl XP2 (my wife found it while walking our dogs). It doesn't feel as robust as my ZLs, the batteries are much more difficult to replace, the battery compartment isn't at all water resistant, and the slide-up diffuser is obviously easy to break (it was broken when she found it). It also starts on Hi rather tham Med, the opposite of what I prefer. All in all, while it is fine for a freebie, but I don't think I'd buy one with my money.


----------



## seanflash (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Gregozedobe and ryguy2400 for the added info. I'll be heading to a store to actually take a physical look at the XP2 and the Storm. I've been learning more and more about stated runtimes vs. actual runtimes as per robo's suggestion-what a difference. It appears that the XP2 has a better ability to run on high than the Storm. Am looking for reviews that provide real-world usage.

The runtime is kind of important because I don't like going through batteries quickly. Don't know much about rechargeables, but I would imagine I might use rechargeables in either of these lights to minimize landfill waste and save on money.


Anyone have any feedack on this light? It's not regulated but caught my attention:

http://www.uwkinetics.com/uploads/files/110/VIZION-SPORT-USA-WEB.pdf


----------



## reppans (Feb 19, 2012)

seanflash said:


> The runtime is kind of important because I don't like going through batteries quickly.



I'm really kinda curious what you intend on using this light for - you only seem to care what the runtimes are on max?

I'm a camper and will use my lights for hours continuously in the pitch black so runtimes are very, very important to me and why I love lights with good low low lumen modes (which are plenty bright after your eyes are night-adjusted). If you're concerned about runtimes, I think you'll also find yourself trying and use your lowest lumen levels as much as possible... But all these plastic headlamps made by the camping/climbing companies always seem to start out on high a) making you wince/squint until b) you cycle to the energy-conserving lows, c) their lows are never low enough and still spoil your night vision d) all the while burning more batts than necessary, and e) using the inefficient, PITA, multiple-battery format, and usually AAA! 

I was just in a high-end camping store with a whole display of Petzl and Black Diamond and I ask the salesperson to show me one light that started out in (or remembered) low.... they couldn't! And now I see Black Diamond is using their ramping program to get to low - so now you HAVE to wait the 2-3 sec to get to low from turn-on? I have an BD Apollo lantern like that... it sucks!

I agree with BOwz3r and Gregozedobe that any of these plastic headlamps are just garbage next to the ZL. (As mentioned above I have at least a half-dozen Petzls and BD's wasting away in a bin since I've found out about 4Sevens and Zebralight.) I still check the camping stores to see how they're advancing, and am sorry to say, definitely not for my camping needs.

Good luck on your quest.


----------



## seanflash (Feb 19, 2012)

The intent of use for the headlamp is primarily for walking the dog and night camping as well as hiking. The bright spot I've found to be very useful over time (with my flashlight) because I need to spot loose dogs and racoons far off in the distance before we're on top of them. This happened to me once and I don't want to repeat that adventure. I want plenty of light to see what's ahead of me so I can make executive decisions in advance. I agree that the low lumens is essential for camping and arguably even night hikes for the most part as my eyes adjust well and require only a bit of light to illuminate my path.

I agree with rappans regarding the start-up of the BD and Petzl lights. It is ridiculous that they start at high. I just looked at the Petzl XP2 at a store and was impressed with the compact form but still wonder about long-term durability. 

I see a lot of positive write-ups about the Zebra Lights. Is the runtime decent though? The specs indicate that the Hi setting would only be good for less than an hour. At that rate I'd be changing out batteries every other walk. Thanks for everyone's time. I'm getting there!


----------



## ryguy24000 (Feb 19, 2012)

Sounds like you are a flashaholic with some hand helds. Use those to spot your dogs.


----------



## B0wz3r (Feb 19, 2012)

ryguy24000 said:


> Sounds like you are a flashaholic with some hand helds. Use those to spot your dogs.


Agreed. Best solution is to carry a throwy handheld and have a headlamp for baggy-duty as well. While I find a headlamp indispensable for things like camping and dog walking (I take my wife's poodle out most nights for his bed time potty break), having a handheld is essential too. 

I actually don't like using my headlamp for hiking, honestly. I much prefer a handheld for general hiking and night walking because using a headlamp for seeing farther away gives me bad tunnel vision. I usually only use my headlamp when I either need my hands free, or only need short range vision. Otherwise, I prefer a handheld.


----------



## Gregozedobe (Feb 19, 2012)

seanflash said:


> I see a lot of positive write-ups about the Zebra Lights. Is the runtime decent though? The specs indicate that the Hi setting would only be good for less than an hour. At that rate I'd be changing out batteries every other walk. Thanks for everyone's time. I'm getting there!



Yes, a ZL h51 on H1 will only go about 45 minutes (see the review by Selfbuilt in the link below). 

The problem is that a single AA eneloop can only store a limited amount of energy, which can only drive an LED so high for so long. ZLs are one of the most efficient lights around, so you won't find much better output & runtime in any other brand. So your choices are somewhat limited:
1 You can accept the fact that you will need to carry a spare AA battery and change it when needed.
2 You can run at lower light levels (eg H2 or M1 or M2) so the single AA eneloop battery lasts longer.
3 You look for different lights with more battery capacity eg 2xAA or 1x18650 (you will find more choices in normal flashlights than with headlamps)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...views-RUNTIMES-BEAMSHOTS&highlight=zebralight


----------



## reppans (Feb 19, 2012)

Well dog walking and camping are two primary uses for my lights too (don't like to hike in the dark though). However, I again like low lumens (around 4) to walk the dog... well, cause I rather not be too obvious when my dog chooses to **** on other people's property. There's lots of deer around, and about once a week we come across a herd... I blast them with 100-200 lumens when I hear the rustling, but that's about it. I find 20-30 lumens just fine for quick perimeter scan and it doesn't fry my night vision too bad, but for most part I just use 4 on my Quark with the dog.

I took a look at the specs on the Petzl XP2. First, you can't compare runtimes at max when one's 200 lumens and the other 60 lumens. Second, Petzl is claiming 80 hours at Max from 3xAAA ?  Well, I guess that's not exactly lying since they never say "80 hrs @ 60 lumens"..... you understand the non-regulated game these guys play, right?

I've personally never tested the runtimes on my Petzls and Black Diamonds, but my memory is that I've always been disappointed with their runtimes (and I mostly use low) as the batt indicators go red, or they have dimmed to the point of being unusable, despite the 3xAAA or 2xAA configs. Conversely, I'm always kind of impressed that my 1xAA Quark or Zebralight is still going.

I think the camping/climbing companies should leave the lighting to the flashlight companies.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Feb 19, 2012)

i think you should read up more about the differences between alkaline and Eneloop batteries. and about the differences between regulated and un-regulated lights. those things majorly impact the real world behavior of headlamps, and you should know more about that stuff if you want to make an informed decision on the best headlamp for you. right now, it sounds like you don't really know.


----------



## reppans (Feb 19, 2012)

deleted.


----------



## reppans (Feb 19, 2012)

Here's a good example of what "unregulated" means... 

Go to BD's site and look at the Storm HERE. Then clicked on the box "More Tech Info." There's a little chart that says maximum is good for 100 lumens, 50 hours, 70 meters. Then next to it, it shows the illuminated distance at maximum at various points in time:

00:00H - 70m 
00:30H - 57m (wow... starts dropping off hard in 30mins... w/4xAAA )
10:00H - 9m
30:00H - 7m

Btw, min, or 4 lumens, says 3m...

Then look what retailers like REI quotes as runtimes for Max...HERE. They even say "regulated." This borders on fraud :thumbsdow.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Feb 19, 2012)

reppans said:


> 00:30H - 57m (wow... starts dropping off hard in 30mins... w/4xAA )



that's on alkaline AAA batteries. will behave very differently on Eneloop AAA.


----------



## reppans (Feb 20, 2012)

I think my 1xAAA Preon Revo SS might outperform that Storm at Max.....NiMh or Alk.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Feb 20, 2012)

reppans said:


> I think my 1xAAA Preon Revo SS might outperform that Storm at Max.....NiMh or Alk.



well, selfbuilt's review says the Preon Revo runs for an hour on a Eneloop and half an hour on a alkaline. i'm pretty sure the Storm can beat that.


----------



## reppans (Feb 20, 2012)

robostudent5000 said:


> well, selfbuilt's review says the Preon Revo runs for an hour on a Eneloop and half an hour on a alkaline. i'm pretty sure the Storm can beat that.



Well I see that as more of a tie then. 

BD says at 00:30 it's dropped to 57m, and (57m/70m)x100 lumens = 81 lumens. That's the crossover point with the Revo's regulated maximum. Anything longer than half an hour and both on Alks are falling a below 82 lumens. 

BTW, I understand that 4/7s quotes OTF lumens..... I'd be willing to bet that BD's are emitter lumens... kinda like how they quote 50hrs runtime on Max .


----------



## robostudent5000 (Feb 20, 2012)

reppans said:


> BD says at 00:30 it's dropped to 57m, and (57m/70m)x100 lumens = 81 lumens. That's the crossover point with the Revo's regulated maximum. Anything longer than half an hour and both on Alks are falling a below 82 lumens.
> 
> BTW, I understand that 4/7s quotes OTF lumens..... I'd be willing to bet that BD's are emitter lumens... kinda like how they quote 50hrs runtime on Max .



the Storm drives 400mA at the LED so the 100 lumen number is probably OTF. and at about 80% efficiency, should run for about 2 and a half hours on a set of Eneloops. that easily outlasts the Preon Revo. 

BD's numbers are based on ANSI standards. i think ANSI lumens are OTF lumens. ANSI runtimes are a bit more dubious since it measures down to 10% or initial output. 

i don't own a Storm, have no vested interest in how it performs. i don't think it makes sense to just assume the worst about something without really finding out more info about. even going by BD's info, we don't know what happened in their test between 30 minutes and 10 hours. for all we know, output may have stabilized there for another hour before it started to decline like it did in this Princeton Tec Eos test. it could have just kept on dropping too i suppose. point being, either could be true.


----------



## reppans (Feb 20, 2012)

Ok... fair enough.... point taken.

Guess I'm just spoiled by the disappointment of owning a bunch of these plastic headlamps and the continual marketing hype I read like "50 hrs runtime on Max."

Here's my wasted money, at least what I could find at the moment. (Actually that's too harsh, they're still useful around the house, and near my battery charger, but they're definitely not worth taking camping for me anymore.)


----------



## robostudent5000 (Feb 20, 2012)

reppans said:


> Guess I'm just spoiled by the disappointment of owning a bunch of these plastic headlamps and the continual marketing hype I read like "50 hrs runtime at Max."



true that.


----------



## Gregozedobe (Feb 22, 2012)

reppans said:


> Here's my wasted money, at least what I could find at the moment. (Actually that's too harsh, they're still useful around the house, and near my battery charger, but they're definitely not worth taking camping for me anymore.)


Just out of curiosity (as I have recently purchased one on the basis of recommendations here on CPF), what don't you like about the Black Diamond Lantern ?


----------



## reppans (Feb 22, 2012)

Gregozedobe said:


> Just out of curiosity (as I have recently purchased one on the basis of recommendations here on CPF), what don't you like about the Black Diamond Lantern ?



OK, let's start out with my DIY Lantern for comparison (note you can use Zebralight interchangeably with Quark, I use them both):

- I don't like 360-degree light because it's either annoyingly in front of you and directly in your line of sight, or it's more comfortably off to your side and wasting 50% of the light by projecting where you're not looking.
- When I camp, it's dark, very dark, (Eastern tree canopy) and I'm not doing any technical rock climbing or hiking, just basic camp chores, or sitting with a few drinks BSing with friends. I like to get my eyes into night vision mode and keep them there, that means using the lowest lumen levels when I can to preserve night vision and batteries. 1) the damn BD always comes on in high forcing you to wait the 2-3 seconds to ramp it down to low, and high kills your night vision in the process; 2) the BD's 10 lumen low is not low enough, wasting batts and night vision at the same time, and I've been know to stealth camp from time to time - it gives away my position too easily.
- My Quark @ 4 lumens with the 180-degree bounce card diffuser feels about the same illumination as the BD throwing 10 lumens 360-degrees, but obviously illuminating half the area of the BD (refer to first point). Their runtimes are the *arguably* the same - a regulated 48 hr or unregulated 60hrs. But we're talking 1xAA vs 4xAA. If I take a second battery, I'm certain the Quark will crush the BD at it's low, which I use the most... were not even talking about the 300 hr moonlight option on the Quark. If solo camping, I'll do a lot of reading with moonlight. Moonlight is effectively free light for me, I use it as long as I want without that mental clock tallying how much battery I've used.
- Plastic vs metal - there're several broken plastic headlamps in the above pix.
- Lastly, and most obviously, the size and weight. I have my Quark lantern available on my person 24/7. I'm also into ultra-light camping.... no comparison here. 

The BD is OK for RV camping however... when I know I can charge batteries when I want. But even then, I'll still use the Quark as I always seem to have 2 or 3 AAs charged and ready to go... not 8 or 12 :shakehead.


----------



## Gregozedobe (Feb 22, 2012)

reppans, thanks for that useful info. I can see why it wasn't well suited for your particular application, but my usage is almost the opposite of yours so I think it will be OK for me.

I'll be using mine for RV camping when I want to illuminate a general area for a number of people (usually where there is already a fair amount of light). I have a ZL H501 (and several other lights) for when I want light just for me. Space and weight and multiple spare batteries (eneloops of course) are not an issue (I have a long wheelbase VW Transporter van set up as a basic camper). I definitely agree about preferring lights that start on Lo first, then ramp up to Hi if required - much kinder to dark adapted eyes.


----------

